

Cell-phone tetris on the street in Palo Alto - pingswept
http://blog.mindtribe.com/?p=71

======
pingswept
Some friends of mine have been talking about building a tetris game that is
controlled through a cell phone for about 5 years. The internet says they
finally did it. It's on University Ave in Palo Alto, between Miyake and the
underpass. Is there anyone in Palo Alto who can verify its existence and
awesomeness (or suckitude)?

------
PStamatiou
I saw this type of technology a few years back when some people from georgia
tech's mobile group (they have some name i forgot) were showing off the same
thing. You call in and start playing tetris with your phone.

~~~
nirmal
<http://mtg.lcc.gatech.edu/games.php>

Mobile Technologies Group. They made a PacMan game as well. David Jimison is a
cool guy :).

------
bprater
How long before retailers have all sorts of interactive entertainment you can
"play" with as you walk by?

------
mark-t
Wow. That guy is really bad at Tetris.

~~~
dpalchak
I'm the guy in the blog photo, and I swear I'm not actually that bad at
Tetris. I was asked to stack up the pieces like that for the photo.

~~~
_jerry
No, he's really that bad. I took the photo. I kept telling him to rotate the
pieces topwise with his main finger, but he just wasn't getting it.

